# Liquid light applicators



## Gr8Gazoo (Aug 29, 2011)

Well howwwdeedoo!
This is my first post (other than the intro) and I hope someone out there in TPF world can grant me some insight.
I am working on a project that requires printing images on stretched hides. I have the hide part worked out, prepped and stretched them myself, I did. 
However, I am having trouble laying a smooth and consistent layer (layers) of liquid light on them. I have tried several different brushes made of many different materials, but the liquid light is not consistent in depth-of-coating; streaking too is an issue (as much it was for me too, in my youth!).
I am 'pretty ok' with an airbrush setup and was wondering if liquid light could be applied in that manner. I was told that liquid light can not come in to contact with only other metal before it is dry, or the "chemical reaction would neutralize the photo-sensitivity of the liquid light". Uhhh, can't you use liquid light to print on metal sheets?
Because the prep and stretching of hide is so time consuming (about 6weeks) for a proper set up, I want to use the hides very sparingly. So, I thought I'd ask here first. 
Does anyone have any experience with 'airbrushing' liquid light?
Thanks!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 29, 2011)

You want one of these:
Bostick-Sullivan :: Brushes & Coating Rods :: Glass Coating Rods


----------



## Gr8Gazoo (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, never heard of that! Much appreciated. I will be doing a lot of business with that store!


----------

